
Govern, lint, and validate OpenAPI (fka Swagger) with Spectral - pytlesk4
https://stoplight.io/blog/spectral-v4
======
pytlesk4
You can paste your spec into the Spectral Playground right here:
[https://stoplight.io/spectral](https://stoplight.io/spectral)

